# What size Madone?



## locomoto (Aug 28, 2009)

What size madone would I ride if I am almost 6'3" with a 36" biking inseam? I figure a 60 or 62, but I'm not sure.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 13, 2009)

I think 60...
My boy is 6ft and rides a 58cm Madone 5.2 bike, fits him well, and certainly not too small. You don't want to get a bike frame too large.


----------



## WaCougMBS (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm about an inch taller than you with the same inseam, and my 60cm is just right! What kind of ride you getting?


----------



## locomoto (Aug 28, 2009)

WaCougMBS said:


> I'm about an inch taller than you with the same inseam, and my 60cm is just right! What kind of ride you getting?


Not sure. Just browsing around for a good road bike.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Try both the 60 in performance fit. Your long legs will appreciate the head tube height. If you like a longer, lower fit then the 60 or 62 pro fit (shorter head tube).


----------



## locomoto (Aug 28, 2009)

davidka said:


> Try both the 60 in performance fit. Your long legs will appreciate the head tube height. If you like a longer, lower fit then the 60 or 62 pro fit (shorter head tube).


Is performance fit just the standard fit? I've test ridden several bikes and I think I like a slightly taller head tube. I rode a Scott Addict and really liked it, but felt like the head tube was too low and it was a 180mm head tube. It was very light though and rode great. If the head tube was taller I probably would have purchased it as they are crazy cheap right now at a local bike store considering their components and how light the bike is.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

locomoto said:


> What size madone would I ride if I am almost 6'3" with a 36" biking inseam? I figure a 60 or 62, but I'm not sure.


Without knowing how you're proportioned, it's anyone's guess exactly what size you'd take. You could have two riders of the same height and they might ride different frame sizes, and most certainly would have different fits (stem length/ rise, etc.) And flexibility/ general fitness along with personal preferences play a role as well. 

Also, if you're looking at different brands/ models, keep in mind that sizing among manufacturers is somewhat arbitrary, so a Trek Madone 60 cm isn't necessarily a Scott Addict 60, for example. For this reason, it's best to establish _reach_ requirements first. 

It's best to be sized/ fitted at the respective LBS's and test ride some bikes. Unless you've got a baseline for comparison (read, a current bike that fits perfectly) it's really the only way to know for sure.


----------

